
Domain Classes in Rust - phatak-dev
https://blog.madhukaraphatak.com/rust-scala-part-5/
======
pedantic-fool
You might also mention the struct update syntax, which is really neat in
relation to immutable structures:

    
    
        let jack = Person{name:"Jack", age:26};
        let jack_jr = Person{age: 1, ..jack};

